# AMMO NYC: Ultimate Garage Build for Detailers



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks,

I've not been posting for a while as I've been involved and distracted with a new little family addition (oh those sleepless nights!) so detailing has been on the back burner for some time. 

However, I thought this home garage makeover thread by Larry of AMO Detailing in the US may be of interest to fellow DIY detailers who are in need of a little garage makeover inspiration. I found it very interesting and thought it worth sharing :thumb: …


----------



## daz12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good call, 
I watched Larry's amazing garage transformation from following obsessed garage, also a good youtube channel. Cheers..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers this one is still in my YouTube "watch later" playlist, looking forward to it


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Aye amazing. Watched it a couple days ago. Some transformation, and a fair few dollars spent there! 
Successful man, thats for sure!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I watched this the day it came out by chance and perfect timing as I have just bought my first house. Think I will use the same lights that he has put up as hes obviously done the research.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Great, some inspiration for mine there. Looks mega.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

That was a great watch. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That air compressor system is just insane :doublesho

Awesome!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

One day I shall have a garage like that :lol:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome video, I especially like the floor he chose, great stuff!


----------

